# Advice: What can I do with a 2018 Honda Odyssey with livery plates/limo insurance?



## Mynewt (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi everyone.

First post here.

I've been trying to find the answer to my question without asking it again, but I haven't been able to find it, so here goes.

The shot version is: 
I'm planning to sign up to be a driver. How can/do I use my 2018 Honda Odyssey, with full livery insurance and permits, within the Uber system. Is Uber XL my only option?

Long version:
My main source of income for the past four years has been operating a one-man, one-vehicle car service here in Massachusetts. All of my business to date been word of mouth, and/but I have a lot of days on my calendar where I could be out there working.

I have limo insurance, livery plates and MassPort permits which allow me to use the limo infrastructure at Logan airport. I've always used a Honda Odyssey EX-L. (I just replaced the last one with with a 2018 FWIW).

The work I'm already doing is covering my fixed costs (Like my $8,000 insurance policy, $1,000/yr Massport permit, car payments, etc), so having the option to drive for Uber could legitimately, easily, bolster my income some days.

But it looks like the livery insurance, plates and permits, and fresh, clean/comfortable mini van add no value to Uber and the kind of service I could offer; that I could just as well be doing it in a $2,000 Dodge Caravan with personal plates? Is this correct?

Thanks.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

First off...your vehicle is too new for using with Uber. Take a sledgehammer to it for about a half a dozen times, then let it age for 5 years. Once done aging, set it on fire to get rid of any New Car Smell that may remain....then you are ready to drive Uber 

In all seriousness, you would be better off with the Caravan, qualify for X, XL and Pool (if available in your area).


----------



## Mynewt (Dec 12, 2017)

So I take it that Uber XL is my only option? And your advice is to not do it of all I have is a new vehicle? Help me out here.


----------



## Expiditer77 (Dec 11, 2017)

You will get more X pings than XL. You will do both, if you choose to. Tough the gear,upper left corner. Check box next to what you are able to do. If you want to sit alot uncheck X.

Best bet is airport queue. You will wait less than regular x. Two people with bags rarely gamble on getting the chevy sonic or tiny prius so instead choose xl.

Another thing, your car is new, too new. If it's financed I'm sorry. Rideshare can put up to 40k miles a year in your car. So that's way more maintenance and depreciation.


----------



## Mynewt (Dec 12, 2017)

Expiditer77 said:


> Another thing, your car is new, too new. If it's financed I'm sorry. Rideshare can put up to 40k miles a year in your car. So that's way more maintenance and depreciation.


The fixed costs of vehicle payments and insurance, etc, are already being covered my my established business, so at least there's no added overhead there.

As for depreciation. I don't see doing Uber enough to make an important difference. I currently put 46,000 to 50,000 miles/yr earning money with the vehicle just doing private/reservation work. So I'm burning through depreciation pretty fast (And staying ahead of it by making extra monthly payments proportional to actual depreciation)

As for non-fixed costs, some of those are already covered too. All of my current jobs are from north/central Massachusetts to Boston/Logan, Hartford/Bradley Airport, and Manhattan addresses. (150 to 400 miles total per job). I always have an empty car in one direction. I'm thinking it would be good to at least have the option to take on an Uber rider for some of those empty miles.

Where it would add miles, however, is on days I might go down to Amherst/Northampton MA (30 mins from home) just for the purpose of Uber driving. I could also linger in Boston and work after I dropped a regular passenger off, but I'm disinclined to do that as it would be really hard on the vehicle. OTOH, Hartford/Bradely airport would be less abusive to the van. Especially for folks traveling north up I-91 north (away from Hartford proper) which is my way home.

Thanks so far. This is helpful to think through.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

If you're just looking to do Uber just fill dead miles back to your starting location, this is not for you. You will find it nearly impossible to find a fare that is headed in the same direction that you are heading back to.

You can utilize the Destination Filter bit it usually is far and few between fares that get sent to you that meet the criteria.

And Yes, NEVER Uber in a new vehicle. When you let low fare people in your car, expect them to treat it like low fare in most instances.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

If youre already running a transportation service and using uber to fill space, it's not a terrible idea. You can ignore all non-XL pings and in some markets, you can set your app to only recieve XL requests. Sign up and try it for a month, if it doesnt work oit or earn enough, then you're just back to where you were. No real loss.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Merc7186 said:


> If you're just looking to do Uber just fill dead miles back to your starting location, this is not for you. You will find it nearly impossible to find a fare that is headed in the same direction that you are heading back to.
> 
> You can utilize the Destination Filter bit it usually is far and few between fares that get sent to you that meet the criteria.
> 
> And Yes, NEVER Uber in a new vehicle. When you let low fare people in your car, expect them to treat it like low fare in most instances.


Minor errors in the address can royally mess up DF.

The last time i attempted to use it, the customers typo put me 30 minutes farther from home than when i started.

XXXX North Orange blossom trail Orlando
VS

1234 SOUTH orange blossom trail Orlando

One puts me halfway home, the other puts me in 100% the wrong direction of where i started.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

Yes only XL is what would be worth doing. That comes into play weekend nights .... and tourist or travel season with families. 

That’s pretty much it.


----------



## Mynewt (Dec 12, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> If you're just looking to do Uber just fill dead miles back to your starting location, this is not for you. You will find it nearly impossible to find a fare that is headed in the same direction that you are heading back to.
> (...)
> And Yes, NEVER Uber in a new vehicle. When you let low fare people in your car, expect them to treat it like low fare in most instances.





steveK2016 said:


> If you're already running a transportation service and using uber to fill space, it's not a terrible idea. You can ignore all non-XL pings and in some markets, you can set your app to only receive XL requests. Sign up and try it for a month, if it doesn't work out or earn enough, then you're just back to where you were. No real loss.


I think these two posts sum up what I was wanting to know: It may or may not be a good idea, and all I have to lose (besides time, which I have plenty of sometimes) is the pristine condition of my vehicle. From this I can decide. I do know that if I do try it, I will avoid environments that are sure to be hard on the vehicle such as Boston or Springfield. It will likely be during the daytime in Amherst/Northampton Mass (a.k.a. The 5 college area).

Thanks everyone.

As an aside. I may still use my wife's 2013 Accord for Uber on days when I don't have regular driving work.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Mynewt said:


> I think these two posts sum up what I was wanting to know: It may or may not be a good idea, and all I have to lose (besides time, which I have plenty of sometimes) is the pristine condition of my vehicle. From this I can decide. I do know that if I do try it, I will avoid environments that are sure to be hard on the vehicle such as Boston or Springfield. It will likely be during the daytime in Amherst/Northampton Mass (a.k.a. The 5 college area).
> 
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> As an aside. I may still use my wife's 2013 Accord for Uber on days when I don't have regular driving work.


At most You may give up 3000 miles in that month, but you'll get $1500ish in deductions and perhaps at least $1000 in earnings.

I think it'll work out for your business because You csn provide business cards to all those XL pax to develop future private clients.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Imho, buy a $1500 caravan for all-Uber days

Sign up your nice livery van, too, but only use the Destination Filter feature to hook some homeward business after a completed job (or towards a job, but only if you have plenty of time to spare)

BTW, also sign up for Lyft, they give you way more Destination Filters to play with



steveK2016 said:


> At most You may give up 3000 miles in that month, but you'll get $1500ish in deductions and perhaps at least $1000 in earnings.
> 
> I think it'll work out for your business because You csn provide business cards to all those XL pax to develop future private clients.


No one in their right minds earns just 33 cents an odometer mile on XL (and CERTAINLY not on brand new expensive vehicles)... most try to stay north of $1 / odometer mile, although in winter that can be a struggle

PS do NOT sign up to Uber or Lyft without a promo, you'll miss out on free bonuses


----------

